# Subclavian Angioplasty and Stent



## MsAnna (Apr 18, 2014)

Any suggestions on CPT code (s). Category III code states "vertebral".


----------



## jkayser (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, subclavian angioplasty with stent placement would be coded with CPT 37236.  The angioplasty is included in this code along with radiological supervision and interpretation in the same vessel.  

The catheterization code may be billed separately.  To choose the correct catheterization code, you will need to identify whether it was the left or right subclavian artery.  You can see in Appendix L Vascular Families in the CPT book that these 2 vessels have different orders.  The left subclavian is a first order vessel.  The right subclavian is a second order vessel.  With femoral access, the left would be 36215 and the right would be 36216.   

If both the right and left subclavian arteries had angioplasty and stent placement, modifier 50 may be added to CPT 37236.  You can code the catheterizations for each and add modifier 59 to the secondary one. 

Here is a link to info on this topic:

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2014/03/consider-new-interventional-radiology-coding-concepts/ 

I hope this is helpful as you review your procedure report.  

Jean Kayser CPC CIRCC


----------

